# When should I replace substrate (if ever)?



## Tezak (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had a tank for almost two years now, it's a 50 gallon (36"x18"x18") that's never been very heavily planted but has always been well stocked with fish. 

The original substrate I used was about a half inch (maybe a little more) layer of Seachem Flourite topped with an inch or so of medium sized gravel. 

I've had plants growing in there the whole time. I tried growing lots of different things but I lost a lot of plants to BBA, fish, and some I'm not sure, but the only two types of plant that ever really took off in the tank were both stem plants, one that looks like Limnophila aquatica or some relative, and the other Bacopa monnieri or something similar. They always grew, but often the leaves would curl and they always appeared to have some dark green algae on them. Plants in my tank rarely stay their natural bright green for long, often turning dark dark green over time. I've also had a couple crypt wendtii's in the tank for about 6 months, they're definitely rooting but they don't appear to be growing or thriving. 

Anyway I've recently set out to re-invigorate my tank, I've finally gotten around to restarting my DIY CO2, the fish composition is a little more plant friendly, I'm dosing with ferts again, and I'm going to start paying more attention to the water chemistry.

Should I consider replacing the substrate at all? Is there any way to give the substrate a 'boost' or should I just leave it?

Other tank facts:
-96w Compact Fluorescent lighting (capacity for 192w but with no CO2 I didn't want to harm the plants so I left a bulb empty)
- pH somewhere over 7.6 but less than 8.
- 9 degrees KH
- ~30 inches of fish, mostly tetras, barbs, SAEs and a couple gouramis

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

As long as you have a way to provide ferts you can keep the same substrate. Sounds like you never achieved a nutrient balance in your tank before. People have switched over the the El Natural type tanks because they don't have to dose ferts. It achieves a nice balance easier. You might want to consider this.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you can put roots tabs in to your substrate.. some plants are heavy root feeders, and take up nutritions from the roots, well others take it in from there leafs... balance and harmony is key.

light,bio-load, and nutritions all play a roll in each other.


----------

